# use ir focus assist with ex270?



## yakapo (Jul 28, 2013)

I just bought the Canon eos m. After just 5 minutes I like it better than the Sony nex 3n I bought. 


Here's my question, if I purchase the speedlite 270ex, will it use the infrared focus assist that's on the camera body with the external flash? Or will it do the annoying flicker focus? 

Thanks.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 28, 2013)

The _M_ will not use the 270EX for focus. It will only use the bodies' IR beam (if enabled). In fact, even though pg 220 in the manual implies that flash AF-assist can be used, I have not been able to get it to work on either my 270 or my 600. I haven't tried it on my 580 yet, but I assume the result will be the same. The 270 works very well on the _M_, though it would be nice if the flash could swivel.


----------



## yakapo (Jul 28, 2013)

brad-man said:


> The _M_ will not use the 270EX for focus. It will only use the bodies' IR beam (if enabled). In fact, even though pg 220 in the manual implies that flash AF-assist can be used, I have not been able to get it to work on either my 270 or my 600. I haven't tried it on my 580 yet, but I assume the result will be the same. The 270 works very well on the _M_, though it would be nice if the flash could swivel.



Thanks! ! I was hoping it would use the body ir fa. 

every time I googled this question, I hit my own post on another forum. future google searches will find there answer here.


----------



## drjlo (Jul 30, 2013)

brad-man said:


> I haven't tried it on my 580 yet, but I assume the result will be the same. The 270 works very well on the _M_, though it would be nice if the flash could swivel.



I can't get 580EX II's focus assist beam to work on EOS-M, either. This is a problem, actually, since EOS-M's focus beam gets blocked by large L lenses :'(


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2013)

drjlo said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't tried it on my 580 yet, but I assume the result will be the same. The 270 works very well on the _M_, though it would be nice if the flash could swivel.
> ...



The Speedlite AF Assist doesn't work with my 600EX-RT mounted on the EOS M. It's ok, though - the M with the 22mm pancake is so overbalanced by the flash that the only comfortable way to hold it is with my left hand wrapped around the flash, and that blocks the AF assist lamp anyway...


----------

